# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Dexion ράφι  1.60 χ 1.60 χ 40 cm ,ιδανικο για ζευγαρώστρες καρδερίνας

## jk21

Ψαχνοντας σε καποιο πολυκαταστημα για κατι αλλο , τραβηξε την προσοχη μου το συγκεκριμενο ραφι ,διαστασεων *1.60 χ 1.60 χ 40 cm*που ανετα μπορει να γινει ενας υπεροχος χωρος ,για 2 ζευγαρια καρδερινες και 1 οροφο κλουβα πτησης .Αν μαλιστα καποιος εχει δεδομενη επιτυχημενη αναπαραγωγη σε μικροτερο χωρο 80 ποντων ,μπορει να εχει ή περισσοτερες ζευγαρωστρες ή για μενα ακομα καλυτερα ,να αφησει αχρησιμοποιητο το ενα ραφι και να γινει ενας ιδανικος χωρος πτησης σχεδον 1m υψος και  1.60 πλατος .Μπορει να το ντυσει ειτε με πλεγμα μεταλλικο ,ειτε αν θελει (με κοστος γυρω στα 16 με 20 ευρω ανα προσοψη ) με προσοψεις 80 χ 40 ,ωστε να μενει χωρος αναμεσα στον πατο - πλεγμα και στο δαπεδο ,για να μπει ταψι ή και το ιδιο το ξυλο που βλεπουμε με pellet σαν υποστρωμα ,αν η κλουβα ειναι σε χωρο εξωτερικο που δεν μας απασχολει η περιμετρικη καθαριοτητα .Το εχω δει σε τιμη 40 ευρω σχεδον

----------


## pasxalis

χαχαχα κοιτα να δεις το ιδιο εχω εδω και μερικες μερες στην δουλεια μου για τα εργαλεια μου και νομιζω η εταιρια το πηρε λιγοτερο λογο χωρις φπα. την ωρα που το εβαζα αυτο σκεφτηκα οτι ειναι καλο  :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

πριν λιγες μερες ειχε μονο 30 σε προσφορα

----------


## geog87

Φαινεται πολυ καλο!!!θελει δουλιτσα αλλα θα ειναι σουπερ κλουβα!!!

----------


## geog87

Το 1,60 υψος πως το χωριζεις οταν λες 1 μετρο υψος???θα κανεις 2 κλουβες των 30 ποντων????

----------


## geam

όχι.... θα κάνει 10 κλουβες των 5 πόντων και θα ζευγαρωνει σαύρες...

----------


## jk21

Μιλω ειναι για 3 οροφους με ενεργο υψος 45 ποντους ο καθενας και 5 τα ταψια και 10 ποντους απο το εδαφος (ο κατω για χωρος πτησης ) ή πιο καλα ,πανω ενας οροφος 50 π (με το ταψι ) και κατω ενας χωρος με 1 μετρο υψος ,για ζευγαρωστρα μεγαλη  (οι φωλιες ομως ψηλα ) ή κλουβα πτησης

----------


## jk21

> όχι.... θα κάνει 10 κλουβες των 5 πόντων και θα ζευγαρωνει σαύρες...


ετσι !!! πως δεν το σκεφτηκα    :Fighting0029: 

αυτο ειναι να εχεις μυαλο αετου !!!!

----------


## geog87

> όχι.... θα κάνει 10 κλουβες των 5 πόντων και θα ζευγαρωνει σαύρες...


Ελεος

----------


## pasxalis

Είναι καλή ιδέα αλλά το ελάττωμα από την εμπειρία μου είναι ότι δεν είναι  πολύ σταθερό άδειο θέλει βάρος αλλά
αυτό είτε με κάποια έξτρα ενίσχυση η με στήριξη σε τοίχο η δάπεδο είναι εντάξει.

----------


## teo24

> Είναι καλή ιδέα αλλά το ελάττωμα από την εμπειρία μου είναι ότι δεν είναι  πολύ σταθερό άδειο θέλει βάρος αλλά
> αυτό είτε με κάποια έξτρα ενίσχυση η με στήριξη σε τοίχο η δάπεδο είναι εντάξει.


 Εγω που εχω αρκετο αερα στην περιοχη μου την εχω δεσει πισω στο καγκελο την κατασκευη μου παρολο που ειναι απο dexion + plexiglass στις 3 πλευρες,μιλαμε για καλο βαρος.Περισυ θα ειχα σοβαρες απωλειες αν δεν το ειχα ηδη κανει,φαντασου οτι μου εριξε κατω 180 κιλα μοτοσυκλετα και εσπασε και ενα πιατο δορυφορικο απ την βαση του κι απ την ταρατσα μας 7ος οροφος βρεθηκε στην διπλανη πυλωτη.Οποτε για μενα παντα δεσιμο.

----------


## jk21

το ελαφρυ του βαρους του ,μπορει να ειναι απο την αλλη και θετικο .Με μερικες τρυπουλες με oυπα σε υπαρχουν τοιχο και τοποθετηση των γνωστων αγκιστρων 



μπορει να κρεμασθει απο κει και να τοποθετηθει και πιο ψηλα γυρω στο μισο μετρο ,ωστε να απομακρυνθει και ο κατω οροφος απο το εδαφοας

----------


## VasilisM

Το συγκεκριμένο το είδα και εγώ βέβαια ενδιαφέρομαι για το αντίστοιχο σε διαστάσεις 2μ χ 1μ χ 40 εκ αλλά όντως δεν δείχνει τόσο στέρεα κατασκευή και σε εξωτερικό χώρο που θέλω μάλλον θα σκουριάσει και θα μαυρίσει αμέσως καθ΄ότι είναι και κινέζικο

----------


## geog87

> Το συγκεκριμένο το είδα και εγώ βέβαια ενδιαφέρομαι για το αντίστοιχο σε διαστάσεις 2μ χ 1μ χ 40 εκ αλλά όντως δεν δείχνει τόσο στέρεα κατασκευή και σε εξωτερικό χώρο που θέλω μάλλον θα σκουριάσει και θα μαυρίσει αμέσως καθ΄ότι είναι και κινέζικο


δεν ξερω τι εννοεις για το ποσο στερεο θα ειναι...αλλα οσο αφορα τη σκουρια δεν νομιζω να εχεις θεμα!!!μπορεις να το βαψεις με κανα σπρεϋ και να γιει αθανατο!!!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Παιδια καλησπερα, επιτελους βρηκα και αγορασα την συγκεκριμενη ραφιερα.. τωρα ειμαι στα σχεδια για το πως θα γινει η δουλεια..
Ειμαι σε σκεψη γιατι εκει που ελεγα πως θα την εκανα 3 οροφους απο 160Χ40Χ50(ΜΧΠΧΥ), οταν ειδα το κουτι και ειδα οτι οι σιδερογωνιες ειναι κομμενες στην μεση(80cm) σκεφτηκα να μην κουμποσω τα κομματια το ενα πανω στο αλλο..αλλα διπλα!!!δηλαδη να γινει μια ραφιερα 320Χ40Χ80 ετσι ωστε να εχω δυο οροφους απο 320Χ40Χ40 και με αυτον τον τροπο θα εχω 4 ζευγαρωστρες 160Χ40Χ40 οι οποιες θα ειναι και σε καλο υψος γιατι αν κανω 3 οροφους ο κατω θα ειναι πολυ χαμηλα αλλα και οταν θα βγαζω τα διαχωριστικα ο καθε οροφος θα γινεται τελεια κλουβα πτησης με 3.20μετρα μακρος..Αν και καιγομαι να ξεκινησω ο καιρος με καθυστερει λιγακι...οταν την τελειωσω με το καλο θα σας την δειξω...Τι λετε για την ιδεα(ραφιερα 3.20Χ40Χ80,οροφος 3.20Χ40Χ40 4 ζευγαρωστρες 160Χ40Χ40)...???????

----------


## jk21

δεν πολυ καταλαβα ακριβως πως θα το κανεις ,αλλα αν γινεται σαφως  να το κανεις .Νομιζω ειναι ελαφρια ετσι κι αλλιως και μπορεις να φερεις τους οροφους καπου πιο ψηλα κρεμαστους αν θελεις .Γνωμη μου επισης ειναι ,τον κατω οροφο ,αν δεν εχεις προβλημα να σου λερωνει καποιο χωρο ,ολον ή καποιο μερος του ,να τον εχεις μονο πλεγμα και οχι πατο .Θα δωσει υψος και ασφαλεια στα πουλια 

με το καλο να ερθει η ανοιξη ,να δουμε ωραια πραγματα Τασο !

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημητρη οταν αρχησω θα ανεβασω φωτο..ειμαι πολυ αισιοδοξος...
Εχουμε ακομα για την ανοιξη..πριν απο καμια ωρα επαιζα χιονοπολεμο ΔΡΑΜΑ το εστρωσε....
Οπως σου ειχα πει και περσι εμεις εδω αναπαραγωγικα ειμαστε ενα μηνα πισω λογο καιρου..
Φετος θα βαλω και φλωρους μπας και εχουμε χαρες....

----------


## antonisveria

πολυ καλο και οικονομικα αποτι βλεπω...

----------


## tasos-mo

Aντωνη οχι μονο οικονομικα σχεδον τζαμπα θα ελεγα,γιατι ετσι οπως το βλεπω με 80ευρο περιπου, κλουβες με τετοιο χωρο δεν βρισκεις πουθενα...
Ετσι κιαλλιως τετοια εποχη δεν ειμαστε και για τρελα πραγματα..γιαυτο βαζουμε λιγα λεφτα και πολυ αγαπη(προσωπικη δουλεια) για το χομπυ μας...

----------


## jk21

Tασο δεν την βρισκω πια τη ραφιερα αυτη στον καταλογο της εταιριας που την πουλουσε .Εσυ την βρηκες σε στοκ; υπαρχει ακομα κανονικα στη βορεια ελλαδα; σε τι τιμη; γιατι τοτε ηταν προσφορα

----------


## kostas bird

Πολυ ωραια η ιδεα σου δημητρη μπορει ομως να μου εξηγησει και εμενα καποιος επειδη σκεφτομαι και εγω να αγορασω με ραφια ντεξιον ετοιμο πως θα μπορεσω να βαλω τα ταψακια απο κατω?

----------


## antonisveria

παλικαρια ολα τα υλικα εχουν ξεφυγει δεν ξερουν τι ζητανε.....εγω πριν φτιαξω την δικη μου με ντεξιον περασα απο μαγαζια να μαθω τιμες γωνιες 3cm και με φυλλο γαλβανιζε να μου στρατζαρανε 4 ραφια ακουσα τιμη γυρησα και εφυγα και δεν ξαναπηγα...

----------


## johnakos32

Και για καναρίνια υπέροχο είναι .6 άνετες ζευγαρωστρες για 12 πουλιά ξεχωριστά η και 30 σαν κλούβες πτήσεις,  οι καρδερίνες είναι ακριβές ας μείνουν εκεί που ναι χεχε. Καλύτερα να ντυθεί με κουνελοσυρμα η εκεί να τοποθετούνται έτοιμα κλουβιά;  Βολεύει να χτίσει κανείς έκει; Θα με ενδιέφερε την άνοιξη.

----------


## antonisveria

> Πολυ ωραια η ιδεα σου δημητρη μπορει ομως να μου εξηγησει και εμενα καποιος επειδη σκεφτομαι και εγω να αγορασω με ραφια ντεξιον ετοιμο πως θα μπορεσω να βαλω τα ταψακια απο κατω?


Κωστα αν παρεις τα ντεξιον με τις βιδες τις 2 μπροστινες γωνιες(τα καθετα)θα τα βιδωσεις αναποδα δηλαδη η μια πλευρα τις γωνιας θα βιδωσει στο ραφι και η αλλη θα κοιταζει προς τα πλαγια οποτε θα εχεις ολο το ραφι καθαρο δικο σου να βαλεις τα ταψακια....

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημητρη και εγω οταν εψαχνα στην σελιδα του καταστηματος δεν το εβρισκα,μαλλον το ειχαν σαν εξαντλημενο..αλλα σε μια βολτα στην Ξανθη χθες στο εν λογω καταστημα την βρηκα κανονικα σε τιμη 39ευρο.οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν υπηρξε δευτερη σκεψη..

Αντωνη σωστος ο τροπος σου για να μπαινουν τα ταψακια αλλα εγω οταν θελω να εχω κολλητα ραφιερες ωστε να επικοινωνουν στο σημειο που ειναι να μπει το ταψακι κοβω με τον τροχο 4-5 ποντους αναλογα τις σιδερογωνιες το κομματι που εμποδιζει και ειναι ετοιμο,δεν εχει προβλημα γιατι δεν σηκωνει βαρος εμεις το θελουμε σαν σκελετο ουτως η αλλως

----------


## antonisveria

ναι ετσι και αλλιως δεν εχουμε μεγαλο βαρος......

----------


## stavroskaiser

Στα ******  οι τιμες των ντέξιον ξεκινάνε άπο 13 ευρώ 150χ75χ30 με 4 ράφια.

----------


## Bout

Ισως σας βοηθήσει κάτι παρόμοιο είχα κάνει πριν πολύ πολύ καιρό καιρό. Οι διαστάσεις είναι 92cm X 38cm Χ 40cm ο όροφος,4 όροφοι,  οι προσόψεις είναι 50cm X 40cm ενώ για χώρισμα έχω βάλει πλέξι γκλάς που έχω βάψει ελαφρώς.[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη το θυμαμαι πολυ καλα ,οταν το ειχες παρουσιασει στην παρεα που γραφαμε και οι δυο τοτε 

Παρα πολυ καλη κατασκευη ,υποδειγμα η κατασκευη συρταριων και θα χαιρομουνα αν ειχαμε αναλυτικη παρουσιαση και για τα δικα μας μελη  :winky:

----------


## Bout

Το κακό είναι ότι δεν βρήσκω τις φωτογραφίες και δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτές απο το άλλο site

----------


## jk21

οκ Γιαννη κατανοητο ! ετσι κι αλλιως μια χαρα ειναι και ετσι ,απλα λειπουν τα συρταρια ως τροπος κατασκευης

----------


## mitsman

μπραβο ρε Γιαννη!!!! φοβερη κατασκευη!

----------


## antonisveria

Μπραβο Γιαννη παρα πολυ ωραιο.....

----------


## tasos-mo

Ξεκινησα σημερα σιγα σιγα την κατασκευη για τις ζευγαρωστρες μου..εφτιαξα τον σκελετο αλλα δεν εχω αποφασισει ακομα το οριστικο σχεδιο,στις παρακατω φωτο(δεν ξερω αν καταφερα να τις ανεβασω σωστα) ειναι το σχεδιο που θα ηθελα,αλλα επειδη ο τοιχος που θα φιλοξενισει την κατασκευη ειναι δυστυχως 20ποντους μικροτερος..μαλλον θα καταληξω σε αλλο σχεδιο..οι ζευγαρωστρες θα ειναι κλειστου τυπου(box)δεν ξερω αν φαινεται καθαρα αλλα εχω αφησει 3.5ποντους για τα ταψακια.θα φανει καλυτερα αργοτερα οταν θα μπουν και τα υπολοιπα υλικα(Δημητρη jk21 ετσι εννοουσα οταν σου ελεγα στο τηλεφωνο πως θελω να το κανω,θα δω αν μπορω να κανω πατεντα και το αφησω ετσι γιατι θα ειναι τελειο..φαντασου μετα την αναπαραγωγη θα ειναι δυο τεραστιες κλουβες πτησης 300Χ40Χ40).Τι λετε...???

----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ ωραία κατάσταση κάνεις Τάσο. 

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι μια χαρά φαίνεται και η λεπτομέρεια που αναφέρεις.

Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα και να δούμε όμορφες στιγμές.

----------


## antonisveria

Μπραβο Τασο,με το καλο να την δουμε με τα πουλια μεσα...

----------


## tasos-mo

Ευχαριστω Ηλια και Αντωνη...Τα σεναρια ειναι δυο..  1)Αν κοψω την αριστερη ή την δεξια ακρη και απο 80cm θα την κανω 60cm μηκος..τοτε θα χωρεσει στον τοιχο και θα εχω μια κατασκευη δυο οροφων ο καθενας απο 300Χ40Χ40(ΜΧΠΧΥ)  και 4ζευγαρωστρες, 2 θα ειναι 160Χ40Χ40 και 2 140Χ40Χ40, τα θετικα ειναι το μεγαλο μηκος και οι οροφοι θα βρισκονται περιπου στο 220cm 140cm υψος. 
Και 2).θα ειναι οπως στην αρχικη φωτο του θεματος 160Χ40Χ160 και σε αυτη τη λυση θα μπουν τα ραφια αντιστοιχα..το θετικο εδω ειναι οτι δεν θα κανω μηχανοραφιες κοψιματα κτλ  και πως επειδη ειναι πιο μικρη σε μηκος θα μπορει να μπει στον πιο ψυλο τοιχο που ειναι περιπου 240cm αλλα δυστυχως επειδη θα ειναι 4οροφοι ενω ο πρωτος θα ειναι στο 230-190cm οι αλλοι τρεις θα ειναι πολυ χαμηλα ειδικα ο τελευταιος θα ειναι κατω απο το ενα μετρο..

----------


## jk21

Aν μπορεις να το κοψεις ,ειναι η ιδανικοτερη για μενα λυση .Ελαχιστα χανεις

----------


## tasos-mo

> Aν μπορεις να το κοψεις ,ειναι η ιδανικοτερη για μενα λυση .Ελαχιστα χανεις



Και εγω αυτο πιστευω Δημητρη..Στην πατεντα ουτως ή αλλως σαν Ελληνες ειμαστε πρωτοι..περιμενω παρατηρησεις και συμβουλες.
Ευχαριστω..

----------


## antonisveria

Τασο μηπως το μαγαζι που τα πηρες εχει στις διαστασεις που θελεις και αν μπορει να σου αλλαξει τα 2 ραφια;αλλιως κοψτα εκει που θελεις απλα θα πρεπει την ακρη να την ξαναδιπλωσεις για να βιδωσουν τα ποδια....

----------


## tasos-mo

Αντωνη δυστυχως οχι δεν ειχε..βλεπεις προσπαθω με την πιο οικονομικη λυση,προφανως θα μπορουσα να παραγγειλω τις διαστασεις που θελω αλλα μολις ακουγα την τιμη θα μου πεφταν και τα λιγα μαλλια που εχω...χα χα

----------


## antonisveria

οκ δεν υπαρχει προβλημα κοψε εκει που θελεις απλα να μετρησεις και το γυρισμα που κανει το ραφι .....θελεις να αφαιρεσεις 20 ποντους εσυ θα το κοψεις 15 ποντους και οι αλλοι 5 θα γυρησουν κατω,οποτε με μια γωνιαστρα τραβας μια μολυβια αυτους τους 5 ποντους....δεν ξερω ποσο ακριβως ειναι...και με το τροχακι θα του κανεις ενα ξυσιμο ωστε να στραβωσει ομορφα κανεις και 2 τρυπες και βιδωνεις τα ποδια και εισαι μαγκας χαχαχα.....κατσε να πεταχτω μια βολτα στην Δραμα να σε βοηθησω χαχαχα....

----------


## ninos

Δεν έχεις 2 τοίχους ? Βάλε το ένα 2όροφο στον ένα τοίχο και το άλλο στον άλλο τοίχο. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να τα έχεις όλα μαζί.

Μην τις βάζεις τόσο ψηλά, διότι ο πάνω όροφος (ρετιρέ) θα σε ταλαιπωρεί στο καθάρισμα, πιάσιμο πουλιών, τροφές κτλ..

----------


## vag21

τασο βλεπω πως ετοιμαζεις πολυ σπεσιαλ κατασταση.

----------


## tasos-mo

> τασο βλεπω πως ετοιμαζεις πολυ σπεσιαλ κατασταση.


Θα προσπαθήσω Βαγγέλη..Αν καταφέρω να κανω αυτό που φανταζομαι...!!

----------


## tasos-mo

> Δεν έχεις 2 τοίχους ? Βάλε το ένα 2όροφο στον ένα τοίχο και το άλλο στον άλλο τοίχο. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να τα έχεις όλα μαζί.
> 
> Μην τις βάζεις τόσο ψηλά, διότι ο πάνω όροφος (ρετιρέ) θα σε ταλαιπωρεί στο καθάρισμα, πιάσιμο πουλιών, τροφές κτλ..


Στέλιο όντως έχω μόνο δύο τοίχους..αλλα επειδή έχω τρία ζευγαράκια(2φλωρια,1καρδερι  νες)δεν θέλω να τα μοιρασω για να μην βλέπονται μεταξύ τους..μάλλον θα τα βάλω και τα τρία στον πιο ψηλό..με αποτέλεσμα το τρίτο ζευγαράκια να είναι περίπου στο 160-120...
Μέχρι τότε βέβαια μπορεί να αλλάξω γνώμη..

----------


## tasos-mo

Παιδιά ερώτηση θέλω να αρχίσω να ψάχνω για ταψακια για την κατασκευή μου..οποίος έχει εμπειρία θέλω βοήθεια,διαστάσεις θα έχουν 80Χ40Χ03 δεν έχω ιδέα όμως για το πάχος της λαμαρίνας(κάποιος μου είπε την πιο ψιλή γιατί δεν θα σηκώνει βαρος) αλλα και το είδος γαλβανιζε ή κάτι άλλο..!!
Δεκτές όλες οι απόψεις...
Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## Bout

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις  ρολό ίσιας  λαμαρίνας  γαλβανιζέ η βαμμένη  στις διαστάσεις που θες. Είναι ελαφριά και δουλεύεται εύκολα.

----------


## tasos-mo

Γιάννη σωστός..έγινε σήμερα η παραγγελία 8 κομμάτια με την πιο ψιλή λαμαρίνα 79Χ40Χ03..68€ μέχρι την άλλη βδομάδα πιστεύω θα έχω τελειώσει την όλη κατασκευή..

----------


## tasos-mo

Ειμαι σε πολυ καλο σταδιο αυριο πρωτα ο θεος πιστευω να εχω τελειωσει..






Δεν ξερω ποσο θα μου παρει να κανω πορτες και ταιστρες...
βλεποντας και κανοντας...

----------


## tasos-mo

Το τελικο σχεδιο ειναι δυο οροφοι απο 240Χ40Χ46 ο καθενας..οπως βλεπετε εχει γινει το ενα κομματι και μενουν αλλα δυο..

----------


## ninos

Πολύ ωραία. Θα το χαρούν τα πουλάκια σου  :Happy:

----------


## tasos-mo

> Πολύ ωραία. Θα το χαρούν τα πουλάκια σου


Στελιο πιστεψε με εγω μαλλον θα το χαρω πιο πολυ να τα δω μεσα, απο το να ειναι στις 90αρες...(επειτα απο τοση δουλεια) αλλα αξιζει τον κοπο..

----------


## ninos

Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο συναίσθημα να τα βάλεις μέσα κ να κάτσεις μετά να απολαύσεις τις πτήσεις τους, πίνοντας ένα καφεδάκι.  :Happy:

----------


## tasos-mo

Αν και αργησα λιγακι επιτελους τελειωσα την κατασκευη μου..βεβαια το τελος ειναι σχετικο...τωρα αρχησα να ντυνω τις κλουβες για να ειμαστε οκ για αναπαραγωγη..οι αχατες φλωροι σημερα κουβαλουσαν ενα πουπουλο...παμε καλα.

----------


## vag21

ωραια πραγματα ,μπραβο τασαρε.

----------


## ninos

ωραίες καταστάσεις !!!

----------


## blackmailer

Πολύ ωραίο...μακάρι να μπορέσω κι εγώ να τους προσφέρω κάτι αντίστοιχο σιγά σιγά!

----------


## tasos-mo

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σχόλια..θα ανεβάσω και άλλες φωτο αν και έχει ακόμα δουλίτσα μέχρι το τελικό σταδιο.

Υ.Γ.  Εννοείται ότι όλες οι προτάσεις-παρατηρήσεις είναι δεκτες..

----------


## jk21

πηρε αλλου το ματι μου να ερχεται σε καμμια βδομαδα μια  βαρεως τυπου ραφιερα  οπως περιγραφεται με 30 ευρω ( 175 κιλα λεει ανα ραφι ) 

με διαστασεις 

180 x 92 x 46 cm (Π x Υ x Β)


γινεται κατι 90αρες σουπερ .... οριακες βεβαια για καρδερινες ,αλλα εχει καλο βαθος επισης

----------


## mitsman

επειδη εχω πεταξει πολλα λεφτα σε κλουβια καθε τυπου ,Θεωρω πεταμενα λεφτα αυτοσχεδια κλουβια.
Οταν ξεκινησα εδωσα καμμια 300αρια ευρω για ζευγαρωστρες με πατους που πρεπει να σηκωσεις το κλουβι να βγαλεις τον πατο να καθαρισεις... αυτο σημαινει οτι σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης επρεπε να σηκωσω ολα τα κλουβια για να καθαρισω το τελευταιο... και να επικρατει ενας χαμος στις μανες!
Μετα εδωσα κανενα χιλιαρικο για να φτιαξω μια αυτοσχεδια κλουβα με πολυ κοπο με κουνελοσυρμα, σε λιγοτερο απο ενα χρονο αρχισε να σκουριαζει ειδικα ο πατος και να ντρεπομαι αλλα και να φοβαμαι να εχω τα πουλια μου μεσα σε τετοια κλουβια.... τωρα ειναι πεταμενη στο χωραφι και βαζει ενας θειος μου λαγους μεσα!
Μετα εδωσα καμμια 250αρια ευρω για 10 κινεζικες ζευγαρωστρες και καμμια 350 ευρω για 90αρες κινεζικες για κλουβες πτησεων οι οποιες στην πλατη τους πιανουν τρελη βρωμια απο νηματα πουπουλια κουτσουλιες κτλ οσο υποχονδριος και να εισαι!!

Μετα απο ολα αυτα λοιπον για να μην πω και για αλλα κλουβια στυλ 3οροφα κλουβες σε στυλ σπιτακια κτλ εχοντας χαλασει σιγουρα 2000 για κλουβια και μονο
Βρηκα και θα παρω 10 ζευγαρωστρες τυπου box , ζευγαρωστρες κλειστου τυπου διαστασεων ο καθε ο οροφος 100εκ φαρδος 45 βαθος και 40 υψος ο οποιος καθε οροφος χωριζεται στην μεση αυτες οι 10 ζευγαρωστρες που για καναρινια ειναι 20 θα μου στοιχισουν 650 ευρω.... αν δεν ειχα πεταξει ολα τα αλλα λεφτα θα ειχα παρει 3 δεκαδες τωρα και θα ειχα 60 ζευγαρωστρες υψηλου επιπεδου για την καλυτερη διαβιωση των φτερωτων μου φιλων!!!

Ολα αυτα δεν τα λεω για να το παιξω πονηρος ουτε να αποδειξω τιποτα... τα λεω απλα και μονο γιατι δεν θελω να την πατησουν και αλλα παιδια οπως εγω!

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη η γνωμη καποιου οπως εσυ που με την εμπειρια σου και που εχεις δωσει πολλα χρηματα για ζευγαρωστρες, κλουβια, και κλουβες μετραει παρα πολυ στην καθε μας επιλογη γιατι οπως και να το κανουμε εχεις δοκιμασει τα παντα και εχεις την εμπειρια το τι ειναι ποιο βολικο, αντοχης, και ευχρηστο , με την σημερινη εποχη της κρισης  δεν ειμαστε στην θεση να πεταμε χρηματα αλλα να παιρνουμε κλουβια και να επενδυουμε σε πραγματα που πραγματικα αξιζουν ,οποτε πρεπει να ειμαστε περισσοτερο προσεκτικη για τις κινησεις που κανουμε,και τετοιες γνωμες οπως η δικη σου πρεπει να ακουγετε  :Happy0159:

----------


## mitsman

Ολα αυτα ειναι στην περιπτωση βεβαια που θελουμε να εχουμε κατι πιο οργανωμένο και σωστο, οχι για 1-2 ζευγαρακια. 
Τα χαρακτηριστηκα κατα την γνωμη μου που πρεπει να εχουν τα κλουβια μας ειναι τα εξης!
πατο σε μορφη συρταριου ειναι κατι το οποιο δεν συζητω καν!
σχαρα η οποια να αφαιρειται ευκολα για να μπορουμε να την καθαριζουμε απο τις κουτσουλιες που κολλανε!
Τωρα αν οι ζευγαρωστρες μας ειναι ανοιχτου τυπου εχουμε τα εξης προβληματα: τα ζευγαρια δεν πρεπει να βλεπονται γιατι μπορει η μια θηλυκια να θελει τον απεναντι αρσενικο και να μην καθεται σε αυτον που εμεις θελουμε! Δεν νιωθουν την ασφαλεια που νιωθουν σε κλειστου τυπου ζευγαρωστρες! οταν εχουμε κλειστου τυπου ζευγαρωστρες οτι εχουμε να καθαρισουμε ειναι εσωτερικα του κλουβιου και μπροστα απο αυτο, στις ανοιχτες ζευγαρωστρες πρεπει να καθαρισουμε τον τοιχο το κλουβι απο ολες τις πλευρες μεσα εξω να βγαζουμε νηματα πουπουλα κτλ που κρυβονται στο πισω μερος του κλουβιου! Πουλια που εχουν το συνηθειο να κολλανε στα καγκελα χαλανε τις ουρες τους, στις κλειστου τυπου ζευγαρωστρες δεν εχουν αυτη την δυνατοτητα και ετσι πηγαινοντας μονο απο πατηθρα σε πατηθρα οι ουρες βρισκονται παντα σε καλη κατασταση!

----------


## jk21

σε ολους τους τυπους υπαρχουν θετικα και αρνητικα και περιεγραψες με κατατοπιστικοτατο τροπο ,καποια απο αυτες που ηδη εχεις κανει χρηση 

αν διασφαλισεις σωστο φωτισμο ,σωστες θερμοκρασιες σε ζεστους μηνες (εχεις εσωτερικο χωρο και βολευει ) και κυριως ειναι απο υλικο 100 % αδιαβροχο ,τοτε κανεις για την περιπτωση σου μια πολυ καλη επιλογη 

υποθετω για κλουβα πτησης και ειδικα για major καρδερινες που εχουν ενα μεγεθος και το ανοιγμα των φτερων και η αποσταση της ουρας απο τα καγκελα ειναι μεγαλυτερη ,δεν θα χρησιμοποιησεις κλουβες του μετρου κλειστες που εχουν ενεργο χωρο για πεταγμα το πολυ 80 π και θα κρατησεις τους ηδη ανετους χωρους

----------


## mitsman

Δεν συζηταμε για καρδερινες μειτζορ.... κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε να συζηταμε καν για καρδερινες για κλουβια του μετρου στην αναπαραγωγη!
Ομως αν συζηταμε για καρδερινες μπαλκανικα και την αναπαραγωγη τους ,τα κλειστου τυπου κλουβια επιβαλονται καθως νιωθουν απιστευτα μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια μεσα σε αυτα και δεν τσαλακωνουν ευκολα τις ουρες κατι που οι καρδερινες κανουν παρα πολυ!

Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που ολοι οι επαγγελματιες και ολοι οι οργανωμενοι ετροφεις επιλεγουν κλειστου τυπου κλουβια! Αποκλειεται να ειμαστε εμεις πιο ενημερωμενοι- εξυπνοι απο αυτους!
Το υλικο πλεον ειναι ενα κατα την γνωμη μου!!! PVC δεν υπαρχει αλλο υλικο πιο ανθεκτικο και πιο λειτουργικο! το πλενεις με σφουγγαρια με το πιεστικο με οτι γουσταρεις, δεν ποτιζει βρωμια δεν φουσκωνει με τα νερα δεν παθαινει τιποτα!!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημήτρη(mitsman) συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτά που αναφέρεις..γι'αυτό έφτιαξα και εγω με μια τέτοια ραφιερα κλούβες κλειστού τύπου.απλώς διαφωνώ στο οικονομικο,αν αγόραζα αυτές που λες θα έδινα ένα σκασμό λεφτά,έχω δύο ορόφους 240Χ40Χ46 ο καθένας και ανάλογα το τι πουλιά βάζω τα χωριζω,τις καρδερίνες τις είχα στον πάνω όροφο στο 160 και στο υπόλοιπο 80 Κανάρια.και τον κάτω όροφο τον χωρισα στην μέση 120 και έβαλα δύο ζευγάρια φλωρους..το μοναδικό μειονέκτημα που βλέπω προς το παρόν αλλα μπορώ να το αλλάξω αργότερα είναι ότι δεν έβαλα κόντρα πλακε θαλάσσης(για να κρατήσω το μπάτζετ χαμηλά) και δεν μπορώ να Ρίχνω ανεξέλεγκτα νερό,με σφουγγάρι όμως όλα οκ..
Αυτό που λες θα ήταν το τέλειο...μακάρι να μπορέσω και εγω να φτιάξω ένα εκτροφείο σαν αυτό
θα περιμένω φωτο όταν το στήσεις...σου εύχομαι το γρηγορότερο.

----------


## johnakos32

Να μην το κουράζουμε,  για κάποιον που θέλει κάτι ιδιαίτερο η ίδιο κατασκευή είναι μονόδρομος από την στιγμή που δεν του περισσεύουν για να τα σκάσει σε <<τεχνικές κλουβιων >>.
Έτοιμες οικονομικές δυστυχώς δεν Υπάρχουν πολλές γιατί έψαχνα... 
Το κουνελοσυρμα λογικό να σκουριάσει γρήγορα αν δεν είχε περαστεί με σπρέι και αφού μένεις πολύ κοντά στη θάλασσα! Δεν είναι τόσο τρομερά!  Βέβαια να μας περισσεύουν είναι 1000 φορές καλύτερο να πάρουμε έτοιμο από το να παιδευόμαστε! 
Μήτσο μου το κάθε τι μπορεί να έχει θετικά και αρνητικά!  Αυτό με τις ουρές είναι καλό σε καναρίνια τύπου όπως τα δικά σου αλλά σε άλλους δεν είναι τόσο αναγκαίο! 
* το συγκεκριμένο μου αρέσει να γίνει και μια απλή κατασκευή προστασίας αρπακτικών για 90αρες τρίπλες ζευγαρωστρες..!

----------


## panos70

Οριστε μερικες φωτο απο μεγαλα εκτροφεια εμεις οπος βολευομαστε

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω εδω το θεμα ειχε ανοιχτει για καρδερινες .Οτι το 90αρι dexion δεν ειναι επαρκες για τα δικα μου μετρα ή οριακα μετρα ,το ξερεις Δημητρη ... Ξερεις ομως οτι πολλοι χρησιμοποιουν 90αρες και για αυτους το εβαλα ή για αυτους που μπορουν να βαλουν 2 ντεξιον διπλα διπλα και να γινει 1.80 παλατι ...

αν μιλησουμε γενικα ,αν μιλαμε για pvc πληρως αδιαβροχο και οχι οποιοδηποτε αλλο υλικο , συμφωνω ως προς την μακροβιοτητα .Ακομα και το κοντρα πλακε θαλλασης ,συντομα θα εχει θεματα ,αν καθαριζετε σωστα η κλουβα κλειστου τυπου .Αν δεν καθαριζετε δεν θα εχει .Για αυτους λοιπον που θα βρουν pvc κλουβια σε τιμη αν οχι φθηνη αλλα εστω προσιτη για την αξια τους ,συμφωνω απολυτα ,αν παραλληλα εξασφαλιζουνε επαρκεστατο φωτισμο (σημαντικοτατο για τις καρδερινες ) και επαρξη αερισμο 

αλλα  για καποιον που θελει να ζευγαρωσει οχι οριακα σε μεγεθος χωρου ,καποια ζευγαρια καρδερινας (γιατι σκεφτειτε να δωσει ποσα λεφτα και σε  90αρες να μην θελουν να ζευγαρωσουν .... οι εμπειροτεροι ξερετε οτι ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα πουλιων ) να πρεπει μετα να τις πουλας για να βρεις μεγαλυτερες ..... Υπαρχουν pvc του 1.20 εστω; αν ναι οκ

----------


## mitsman

Δημητρη εννοειται υπαρχουν και 1,20 κλειστου τυπου pvc και οι 5 οροφοι τους εχω βρει 390 (υπαρχουν και φθηνοτερα αλλα εγω αυτα βρηκα μεχρι στιγμης), δεν μπαινω στην διαδικασια να σκεφτω αν θα υπαρχει καλος φωτισμος η καλος αερισμος οταν οι καλυτεροι εκτροφεις στον κοσμο εχουν τετοιου τυπου κλουβια.... αν θελει κατι ιδιαιτερο ειτε για τον φωτισμο ειτε για τον αερισμο θα το κανουμε!

Ειναι γελοιο , σαν ενα κολλητο μου που ηθελε να αγορασει μειτζορ και του ειπα οτι τα πουλια αυτα στοιχιζουν ας πουμε 300-400 ευρω το καθε ενα και ηταν ετοιμος να τα παρει και μετα σκεφτοταν ποσο θα κοστιζει η τροφη, ημαρτον!

Τασο μπορει να γλειτωσες 100 ευρω τωρα αλλα σε βαθος χρονου θα δεις οτι εχεις χασει πολλα!!!! και εγω σαν εσενα λειτουγουσα καθε φορα!!!

----------


## jk21

Οι κλειστου τυπου αν ειναι 

*σε ανοιχτη εκτροφη* ,

πρεπει να εχουν σωστο προσανατολισμο ως προς το ηλιο ,που να χτυπα οσο ειναι χαμηλα και να μην χτυπα οταν ειναι εντονος ,αλλα να συνεχιζει να φωτιζει και την υπολοιπη ημερα 

Να αεριζονται σωστα επισης το καλοκαιρι 


*σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη
*
 με τεχνητο φωτισμο σε επαρκεια σε καθε κλουβα (αρα επαγγελματικη δουλεια ,οπως σωστα λες οτι πρεπει να γινεται ) και εξαερισμο χωρου ,σαφως ειναι ιδανικη επιλογη .Ειδικα αν μιλαμε και για κλουβια που τοποθετουνται γυρω γυρω στους τοιχους που δεν θελουμε να λερωνουν ή να λερωνουν στο ελαχιστο απο την πισω μερια

----------


## panos70

Αρα την εκτροφη(χομπι) την ανεβαζεις οσο μπορεις η οσο αντεχει η τσεπη σου γιατι πρεπει να τα δεις ολα σφαιρικα και με καθε λεπτομερια

----------


## jk21

αυτο που ειπες ειναι η βαση της σωστης εκτροφης ,οταν καποιος την ξεκινα ή εχει την ευχαιρια να την επανασχεδιασει

----------


## tasos-mo

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε από το γνωστό πολυκατάστημα καινούργια γαλβανιζε(ελαφριά) ραφιερα διαστάσεων 180Χ180Χ40 μόνο 59.90€ . Βγαίνουν κατι 90αρες κλούβες,μια χαρά..

----------


## tasos-mo

Ετοιμάζονται οι ζευγαρωστρες για να ξεχειμωνιασουν τα καινούργια ζευγάρια.



Διαστάσεις 90Χ40Χ45

----------


## kostas karderines

Επεκταθηκαμε βλέπω Τάσο!!! :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046: 
Πάντως είναι ότι πρέπει και για καρδερίνες και είναι και ομορφες κλουβιτσες!θα κανείς και χώρισμα?

----------


## tasos-mo

> Επεκταθηκαμε βλέπω Τάσο!!!
> Πάντως είναι ότι πρέπει και για καρδερίνες και είναι και ομορφες κλουβιτσες!θα κανείς και χώρισμα?


Πρέπει Κώστα.. εφόσον διάλεξα να κρατήσω μόνο τις καρδερίνες και τα λουγαρα πρέπει να τους δώσω και τον χώρο που χρειάζονται.. Αν δεις φωτο στο #50 και #55 είχα κάνει μποξακια με την ραφιερα του θέματος 160Χ160Χ40 και εκτός το ότι μου άρεσαν πολυ,είναι και πολυ βολικά.Βέβαια στα παλιά δεν έκανα χωρισματα γιατί ήταν οριζόντια συστοιχία και βόλευε τότε..τώρα όμως που θα κανω στην καινούργια θα φτιάξω και για την παλιά σίγουρα..χρειάζονται.. Πιστεύω να τελειώσω σύντομα και να τα παρουσιάσω όλα μαζί όπως το έχω στο μυαλό μου..

----------


## kostas karderines

τασο ειδα και τις προηγουμενες και ειναι σπεσιαλ!ετσι οπως ειναι οι καινουργιες η μια πανω στην αλλη πιστευω θα τις βολευτεις πιο πολυ!

----------


## teo24

Ομορφα πραματα φιλε μου.Αντε με το καλο να τις δουμε και γεματες.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Θα περιμένουμε φωτο

----------


## tasos-mo

Κώστα μπορεί να είναι πιο βολικό για εμάς αυτό το σχέδιο,αλλά το άλλο(οριζόντιο) πιστεύω είναι καλύτερο για τα πουλιά γιατί φαντάσου όταν είναι κάθετα ο τελευταίος όροφος είναι περίπου στο ένα μέτρο από το πάτωμα(πολυ χαμηλά).Και επίσης αυτό που είναι ακόμα πιο πρακτικό(στο οριζόντιο), στην πτερορροια βγάζω τα ενδιάμεσα χωρισματα και έχω μια τεράστια κλούβα πτήσης διαστάσεων 240Χ40Χ45
Θοδωρή-Μανώλη περιμένω και εγω πως και πως να τελειώσουν και να γεμίσουν με τα καμάρια μου.. θα ανεβάσω φωτο με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.

----------


## kostas karderines

περιμενουμε φιλε τασο το αποτελεσμα..... :Evilgrin0039: !

----------


## tasos-mo

Είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο..

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

καλογεμιστες φιλε!!! αν σε παίρνει στο υψος, σηκωσε την οσο ποιο ψηλα παει.

----------


## jk21

Tασο γινεται πολυ ομορφο ! φροντισε να κλεισει η λευκη οριζοντια δοκος δεξια αριστερα ,γιατι ειναι κρυψωνα ψειρας

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πόρτες στη πρόσοψη θα τις κάνης στο τέλος η θα μπουν στο πλάι;

----------


## tasos-mo

Κώστα θα την βάλω πάνω σε βάση περίπου 80 εκατοστών, δεν μπορώ πιο πάνω γιατί μετά δεν θα με παίρνει στο ύψος.

Δημήτρη δεν το είχα σκεφτεί αυτο(επειδή χρησιμοποιώ σίδερο) αλλά εχεις δίκιο. Με σιλικόνη πιστεύω θα είναι οκ..

Μανώλη πορτες-ταιστρες τις αφήνω στο τελος,για δύο λόγους..επειδή είναι το πιο ξεκούραστο μέρος της κατασκευής και επειδή θέλω να είναι ολοκληρωμένη για να δω που θα μπει το καθένα,αλλά και το πλέγμα τοποθετημένο είναι τεντωμένο και το δουλεύω καλύτερα.

Γι'αυτό βάζω φωτο για να διορθώσουμε ότι ατέλειες προκύπτουν.. Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις-συμβουλές.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Δύναμη

----------


## tasos-mo

Μια ίωση και ο άστατος καιρός των τελευταίων ημερών με πήγαν πίσω,αλλά εμείς εκεί..συνεχίζουμε,έκλεισε και γύρο-γύρο.

----------


## teo24

Ωραιος ο Τασος,με την ησυχια σου κι εμεις εδω ειμαστε να μας φτιαξεις την διαθεση με την κατασκευη σου.

----------


## kostas karderines

τασο σπεσιαλ η μεζονετα :Happy: !!!αυτο που μου αρεσει στις κλουβες σου ειναι οτι κανεις προσεγμενη δουλεια,μελετημενη και οχι τσαπατσοδουλεια!μπραβο φιλε,θα περιμενουμε να μας την δειξεις και με τους κατοικους!!! :wink:

----------


## tasos-mo

Να είσαι καλα Θοδωρή..η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα ήθελα να τις είχα τελειώσει πιο νωρίς αλλά δεν πάνε όλα όπως τα σχεδιάζουμε..

Κώστα οχι "σπέσιαλ"....ικανοποιητική ναι.. Δυστυχώς πρέπει να είναι εκτός απο πρακτική και οικονομική, με αποτέλεσμα να χάνουμε σε ομορφιά(λογικό). Πίστεψε με πρώτος απ'όλους θέλω εγω να τις δω όλες γεμάτες..

----------


## ninos

π'αρα πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ μεράκι φίλε μου... παμε γερά!!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

mitsman.... Θελω βοήθεια,μιας και έπιασες στεριά μηπως στα σχέδια σου, ειναι να ανέβεις πανω;;;;

----------


## mitsman

27/12-05/01 θα ειμαι Θεσσαλονίκη!!!!! Οτι θελει ο Τασος!! χατήρια δεν χαλάμε!

----------


## tasos-mo

Πάντα πρόθυμος..Ευχαριστώ. Αν και δεν εχω άδεια,θα προσπαθήσω να προγραμματισω καμια βόλτα θεσ/νικη..θα δουμε.

----------

